# -새



## Isaranghateyou

Hello, everyone~
what does ~새 mean when it is attached to the end of other words
the only examples i can think atm are 
오늘새
밤새
i thought it meant like (all) day or (all) night in those examples. pLease help if i'm wrong and please provide more examples !!
감사합니다!


----------



## Agharta

You're right about that.

-새 means 사이, 동안(through, during).


----------



## Isaranghateyou

Agharta said:


> -새 means 사이, 동안(through, during).



Oh THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! You're the best 
 i also wanted to know 동안, so u answered both questions ♡♡♡


----------



## Environmentalist

Isaranghateyou said:


> Oh THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! You're the best
> i also wanted to know 동안, so u answered both questions ♡♡♡



What Agartha said above is right.
But, I'm not sure if there really is such a word as 오늘새.
I've never used that word in Korea.
We usually say 하루종일 to mean all day.
I've heard 난 하루종일 축구했다, but I've never heard 난 오늘새 축구했다.
Is there anyone who's used 오늘새, korean folks?


----------



## Isaranghateyou

Environmentalist said:


> What Agartha said above is right.
> But, I'm not sure if there really is such a word as 오늘새.
> I've never used that word in Korea.
> We usually say 하루종일 to mean all day.
> I've heard 난 하루종일 축구했다, but I've never heard 난 오늘새 축구했다.
> Is there anyone who's used 오늘새, korean folks?



I've only ever heard 오늘새 in Korean music, not in spoken language.
What about 밤새? I have heard this used more often and I think I've heard it used in spoken language. Do you ever use "밤새"?
Also what other words are used with -새?


----------



## Environmentalist

Isaranghateyou said:


> I've only ever heard 오늘새 in Korean music, not in spoken language.
> What about 밤새? I have heard this used more often and I think I've heard it used in spoken language. Do you ever use "밤새"?
> Also what other words are used with -새?



We frequently use 밤새.
밤새 술마셨다.
밤새 공부했다.
But I've never heard anyone use 오늘새.
I just looked up in a korean dictionary but I can't even find the word.
Maybe we need an expert now.


----------

